# Are these chicken quarters ok to feed??



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I went to the supermarket this afternoon and I got some of those big bags with chicken parts for the dogs, and when I was putting the quarters in separate bags to put in the freezer, I found two of them looked... gross to me. I screamed, dropped them in the cutting board when I saw them, then gagged and I didn't even want to touch them.

My question is, are they ok to feed to the dogs?? I know if they were for me to eat I would toss them without a second thought!

*

* GROSS raw chicken quarters picture ** 

'

'

'

'

'










_(well at least it's gross to me! So I had to warn people just in case)._

If it can't be seen very well, for some reason it looks darker in real life that in the picture, they have this dark blue/purple color in the drumsticks er... knee? that look like bruises and the thigh part has some blackish/grayish stuff there. 
The rest of the quarters in the bag (and the other bag) were the regular flesh color, nothing blue/purple or black.

Am I just being paranoid ? I don't mind handling raw chicken/meat but I have a weak stomach when it comes to seeing bruises. yeah, I know it's dead animal parts but still! 
Would that get my dogs sick??
I'm also a bit scared of some kinds of raw meat here cause we know the regulations aren't as strict as in the US, for example.

Help?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've seen discolored leg 1/4's ~it is probably bruising. IF you are in doubt, just freeze it for a week or so before feeding it. 
But as long as it smells ok, I'm sure it is just fine to feed.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks, Jane!!

It doesn't smell bad, so that's a good thing. Ugh, I hate just looking at those I don't want to touch them! 

Maybe I can just cut the purple part?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

They look fine to me. the black stuff is probably dried blood, the purple is bruising. Freezer burn will cause some discoloration too, if these quarters were previously frozen. 

Considering that dogs will eat poop and long-dead animals, they should not have any problem with above.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks, Castlemaid!

Haha, that's right! They eat pretty nasty stuff already.


----------

